# Grafikkarte wird nicht mehr  gefunden



## themonk (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Habe heute Win2K Pro neu Installiert und dies auch ohne Fehler abgeschlossen. Allerdings bekomme ich nun beim Installieren der Grafikkarten Treiber von Nvidia für die Geforce 2 immer den Fehler das keine passende Hardware gefunden wurde.
Nun habe ich im Gerätemanager mal geschaut und habe festgestellt das dort weder Grafikkarte noch Monitor exestiert. Über Systemsteurung/Anzeige/Einstellungen/Erweitert steht bei Grafikkarte VGA. Bei den Grafikkarteninformationen steht überall nicht verfügbar.

Habe nun auch schon bei google gesucht und gesucht und auch Foren mit diesem Problem gefunden allerdings wurde das Problem nie bis zu Ende gesprochen.
Nun hoffe ich das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
Denn diese Auflösung ist nicht so toll.


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Juli 2006)

Installiere mlal die aktuellsten Systemchipsatztreiber für dein Mainboard und versuche es dann nochmal.


----------



## Iceripper (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo.

hast du schon alle Updates und SP´s installiert, ein Windows und das ganze Zeug ist ja nur ein halb-fertiges OS.

Ich hoffe das du dein Problem bald gelöst bekommst!

Ice


----------



## themonk (26. Juli 2006)

Habe es nun mit einem sehr alten Treiber geschaft die Grafikkarte wieder in den Gerätemanager zu bringen. Und auch sonst geht wieder alles.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ihr vielleicht wisst wo man die Nvidia Treibert so her bekommen kann also ältere, denn beim 91.31 kommt immer noch der Fehler das Nividia keine passenden Treiber für die Hardware findet.Dies liegt vieleicht auch am alter der Grafikkarte


----------



## Iceripper (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich hoffe diese Page hilft dir weiter
http://www.oldapps.com/old_version_nVidia.php

Ice


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Warum nicht einfach bei NVIDIA runterladen?
Oder ist Dir Version 12.41 nicht alt genug?! 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Caliterra (28. Juli 2006)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/91.31_winxp_32_supported.html

Hier kannst Du nach Deiner Karte suchen und den Treiber rauspicken wo Deine Karte noch ünterstützt wird.


----------

